# Hazel, Jan. 2003-July 17 2011



## Hazel-Mom (Jul 18, 2011)

Hazel passed away last night. She died in my arms, surrounded by her family, loved till the end. She had been growing weaker the last few weeks, we kept her going with SC fluids, meds, hand-feeding, and lots of Love. She was surrounded with love, and even got to hear the voices of her Big Brother and Big Sister over the phone.
We miss her very much.

Rest in Peace Hazel, or maybe you'll want to finally binky freely, something your leg never allowed you to do here.


----------



## jujub793 (Jul 18, 2011)

RIP Hazel:rainbow:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear about your loss of Hazel.

She was such a beautiful Bunny.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow: Sweet Hazel.

You will be missed by many, but greeted by all the Angel Bunnies:bunnyangel:.

Hugs 

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (Jul 19, 2011)

R.I.P. Hazel. Binky free


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 19, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful little bunny. I truly hate it when there are new posts here--always makes me think of the ones we've all had to part with. Rest in peace little girl and binky free--we all miss you.:bunnyangel:


----------



## naturestee (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I loved hearing about Hazel. Binky free and whole, little bunny.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh now, how could Hazel be gone? I'm so sorry


----------



## Nela (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm so very sorry to hear about Hazel. Binky free precious!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh, thismakes me so sad!I loved Hazel! She was such a big ball of squishiness! :tears2:

RIP Hazel. We will miss you.

Rue


----------



## JimD (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free Hazel.

We'll see you on the other side.
ray::rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear this news. Hazel was such a sweetheart.

You gave her a wonderful life, and she knew that you loved her, right up to the end. No bunny can ask for more than that.

God Bless, Hazel. You will be missed.

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 21, 2011)

So sorry Hilde. :sad:
Binky free Hazel. ink iris:


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 22, 2011)

So very sorry. Binky free Hazel.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm really sorry about Hazel. She is responsibe for one of my favourite RU pics. There is the one of White Chocolate staring up at the Christmas tree, but I preferred the one with Hazel sitting under it, looking so thoroughly naffed off with the world. 

I'm so sorry she is gone.

Binky Free Gorgeous Hazel.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words. We all miss her very much, the house feels empty without her. She will always be our little girl.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jul 28, 2011)

So sorry.

Binky free Hazel

Jen


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 28, 2011)

so, so sorry to hear about Hazel, she was a darling rabbit.


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 29, 2011)

I am so sorry. I loved to see pics and hear about Hazel. There was one I think of all the time--she was sitting so contentedly in the bunny-loaf position, and she looked like a little tank with her head as the gun turret. I still think of that when my bunnies do that. She had a great life with you. Binky free, Miss Hazel.


----------

